# tadını almak



## sufler

Merhaba,
Could someone explain to me (by giving some sentence examples) what is the correct use of the phrase "tadını almak".
In many dictionaries I saw definitions that suggested it means "to enjoy", but actually the word *tat* is "taste" and I wonder if it can be used in a food-related meaning.

To be more precise, in my native language (Polish) we have a verb smakować to (be delicious/tasty for someone), for example "Obiad bardzo mi smakował" (I found the dinner delicious, lit. "the dinner was delicious to me").
I wonder if *tadını almak *may be considered an equivalent of "smakować"- for example: *senin pişirdiğin yemek tadımı çok aldı- *can I say such a sentence to mean "I found the meal you had cooked very delicious" or to simplify "I very liked the meal you'd cooked"?


----------



## ketcapov

Root of the word isn't tat. True one is tad.
*
Tadını almak *is usually meanig 'enjoy doing something'  but sometimes it can be about tasting.

E.g: - Bu oyunu oynamaktan tad aldım. ( i enjoyed playing this game. ) 
      - Bu sefer ki yemekten tad aldım or bu sefer ki yemeğin tadını aldım. ( this time, meal was delicious for me.)

Senin pişirdiğin yemek tadımı çok aldı : False ( you aren't a meal so you can't say tadı*m*ı )
Senin pişirdiğin yemeğin tadı çok güzeldi : True


----------



## sufler

Ok, thanks. That's why I asked for senteced examples, because I didn't know whether it should be used like: *tadımı aldı *or *tadını aldım*


----------



## Rallino

ketcapov said:


> Root of the word isn't tat. True one is tad.
> *
> Tadını almak *is usually meanig 'enjoy doing something'  but sometimes it can be about tasting.
> 
> E.g: - Bu oyunu oynamaktan tad aldım. ( i enjoyed playing this game. )
> - Bu sefer ki yemekten tad aldım or bu sefer ki yemeğin tadını aldım. ( this time, meal was delicious for me.)
> 
> Senin pişirdiğin yemek tadımı çok aldı : False ( you aren't a meal so you can't say tadı*m*ı )
> Senin pişirdiğin yemeğin tadı çok güzeldi : True



Can we have your source, please?
The root is _*tat*_, with -t. (TDK)

And by the way, _bu seferki_ is spelt as two words.


----------



## ketcapov

Ohh sorry that's right. I checked it. You are definitely right.


----------



## shafaq

sufler said:


> .... I didn't know whether it should be used like: *tadımı aldı *or *tadını aldım*


It shouldn't be wrong to use this* idiom* in that way; as far as you are aware what you are saying.

As I stressed; it is an idiom and not just "to taste". It means something like "to realize something's "attractive and charming" good taste/flavor/pleasure/fun/enjoyment and *to be addicted to it* in some way". So; someone may realize your attractive/charming attribute(s) and be addicted to you. In this case you can say * "tadımı aldı", "tadını aldım"*as well as *"tadıma vardı","tadına vardım".* Tadını almak and tadına varmak is interchangeable idioms in such contexts.

 In some rare instances tadını almak is used to mean "to feel and get something's taste with a short and (especially) unwitting/accidental contact. Like as in "Aniden yere düştüm ve ağzımdaki kanın tuzlu tadını aldım" which means "-Suddenly I fall on earth and felt the salty taste of blood in my mouth".


----------

